# luz estroboscopica de 12 vdc para el auto



## transistonio (Jul 17, 2007)

hola amigos de cierto hay muchos circuitos de estrobos para  220 vac pero  si quiero colocar uno en mi auto como le hago, necesito un inversor verdad? que e eleve los 12 v a 220 v o alguien tiene una idea mejor alguien tiene un esquema de este circuito.gracias de antemano por la ayuda,gracias.

atte.transistonio


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2007)

puedes hacerlo con led's todo depende de la potencia que necesites.

Por que no utilizar una lampara de led's para auto y añadirle un 555 y un mosfet tipo irf740


----------



## transistonio (Jul 17, 2007)

me parece interesante lo que me propones pero  dudo que los leds brillen  mucho,lo que deseo s una luz muy potente como la  de las lamparas de xenon, que opinas.

tienes es ediagrama a base de leds,me interesa verlo  a ver si me animo.


----------



## jona (Jul 17, 2007)

si no me equivoco,en las tiendas dedicadas a automoviles,venden los flash ya armados.
saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2007)

los led modernos dan bastante luz, hay modelos que dan 5W llamados luxeon
mira por qui
http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#strobe


----------



## Mushito (Jul 18, 2007)

Mira aqui:

http://translate.google.com/transla...g+disposable+flash+camera&start=10&hl=es&sa=N


----------



## Mushito (Jul 18, 2007)

Yo hice una con las instrucciones anteriores, ojo que se alimenta hasta con 3VDC


----------



## transistonio (Jul 18, 2007)

hola a todos y muchas gracias, por el tiempo me parece muyu interesante  el  ussar el flash de una camara de fotos para este fin, sin embargo no puedo conseguir un acamara para este fin tan cruel,jejejejeje, pero se que existen circuitos de  estrobos  quie finconan a partor de  una bateria de 12 voltios, seguir e buscando  muchas gracias a todos ustedes por el tiempo.

alguien dijo que  estos estrobos los venden en las tiendas, pero desafortunadamente  aqui  no las ebncuentro por ese mismo motivo  decici  armar uno yo mismo cion la ayuda de vosotros  desde luego..

atte.transistonio. ops:


----------



## gabrielrec (May 22, 2008)

no hace falta hacer ningun invento raro las lamparas estroboscopicas van conectadas diecto en serie entre la salida del distribuidor de la bujia 1 y esta bujia osea reemlaza el cable de la 
bujia 1


----------



## Dano (May 22, 2008)

gabrielrec dijo:
			
		

> no hace falta hacer ningun invento raro las lamparas estroboscopicas van conectadas diecto en serie entre la salida del distribuidor de la bujia 1 y esta bujia osea reemlaza el cable de la
> bujia 1



No te entendí, para que un flash funcione, la lámpara de xenon debe tener entre sus puntas una dif de potencial de 300v CC, para que de la luz se debe disparar con un pico de voltaje 4000v por lo menos


----------



## gabrielrec (May 22, 2008)

por eso va en serie con la bujia 15000v no te alcanzan mi viejo tenia una que se quemo sepues de 30 años y siempre funciono asi


----------



## Dano (May 22, 2008)

Por lo que entiendo tu no usas el voltaje de 300V en las puntas; la conectas en serie con la bujia y nada más.

Esa por lo menos con las lamparas de xenon que cnozco no funciona, simplemente se produce un arco por denro de la lampara, pero nada de flash.


----------



## alejo_ferraro (Oct 25, 2008)

saludos amigo, prueba con un elevador de volaje.  lo haces on con un transformador y una generacion de pulsos,  con esto cargas un condensador a 300v, pero cuida que cunado se te cargue el condensador no le envies mas pulsos


----------



## toreto (Nov 22, 2009)

saludos.  todo lo venden echo la idea de esto es aprender y hacerlo uno mismo a su manera.



gabrielrec dijo:


> por eso va en serie con la bujia 15000v no te alcanzan mi viejo tenia una que se quemo sepues de 30 años y siempre funciono asi



permiso, y no hace que falle el motor y que bombillo usas? gracias



jona dijo:


> si no me equivoco,en las tiendas dedicadas a automoviles,venden los flash ya armados.
> saludos.



saludos. todo lo venden echo la idea de esto es aprender y hacerlo uno mismo a su manera.


----------



## GermanDario (May 21, 2010)

HOLA A TODOS,Los circuitos para luces de xenon A 12V estan muy interesantes, si alguien me puede ayudar con algun circuito que ya halla sido satisfactoriamente probado le agradeceria por la ayuda...tambien quiciera saber como conecto las dos lamparas de xenon.
Este es para conectarselas a mi moto y no se como hacerlo. Gracias de antemano a todos...

Att: German


----------



## inerza (Jun 27, 2010)

quien me puede pasar el circuito porfavor

por favor envienme el circuito al correo Qué feo es ser egoísta@forosdeelectronica.com    se losagradezco enormemente


----------



## NIDR (Jun 22, 2011)

seria muy interesante ampliar este tema ya que trabaja con un circuito LC de alta tensión...ya que es un tema que se ve en la carreras de electrónica....  y me gustaría ponerle una luz estroboscopica de 12 vdc al carro o a la moto... sigamos aportando


----------



## gerardo tovar (Oct 7, 2011)

hola compañeros
Acabo de comprar unos estrobos de lampara de xenon en remate, y los voy a abrir para sacar diagrama (estoy en eso ) y los voy a postear.
uno es de una lampara y el otro es de dos lamparas en forma de "U" con velocidad ajustable.

saludos


----------

